# Hybrid laptop with stylus?



## rabjabber (Dec 13, 2014)

*1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)*
80000 (INR) (+5k if it is really worth it)

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen*
minimum 11.6 and max 13.3. so netbook and smaller of the thin and light category


*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? *
mainly office work. e-mails, presentations, word, and running a specific RDBMS which isnt too heavy. a bit of videos and movies and quite a lot of music


*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*
4-8 GB of ram. and i3/i5 4th generation or higher (no atom). a full hd display if possible

*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like: dell, toshiba, asus, hp, lenovo
b. Dislike: samsung


*6) Anything else you would like to say?*
*Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) )
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) )
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) )*

i havent been able to find anything because 
1) i NEED a hybrid laptop. ie it must be a tablet as well as a laptop. in tablet mode it should be portable. wieght in tablet mode should be below 1 kg.
2)It should Preferably have a digitizer stylus. i may be doing a lot of writing. if there is no digitizer then there is no point in having a stylus.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 13, 2014)

+1 to Lenovo Yoga 2 
Link 1 Flipkart

Link 2 Flipkart

You'll have to compromise on the weight if you want a powerful config. You can buy a stylus separately.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 13, 2014)

I would say if you can get try to get surface 3 from US. That is perfect for your needs or else buy yoga as suggested above


----------



## rabjabber (Dec 13, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I would say if you can get try to get surface 3 from US. That is perfect for your needs or else buy yoga as suggested above



about surface pro 3. thats exactly what i wanted to do but i realized that in case of some kind of physical damage after say 4-5 months, there would be no way to get it fixed.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> +1 to Lenovo Yoga 2
> Link 1 Flipkart
> 
> Link 2 Flipkart
> ...



okay weight may be compromised on but the stylus i will buy will still be a capacitive based stylus. which is not fit for writing at all. i think you need a special screen to use digitizer stylus so yoga 2 is a no go.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 13, 2014)

^then I don't know what other laptop would be better than those as per your requirements.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 13, 2014)

The two suggested are your best bet as of now.


----------



## rabjabber (Dec 14, 2014)

$hadow said:


> The two suggested are your best bet as of now.



what if i extend my budget upto 85000 then can i get a digitiser stylus?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 14, 2014)

^ I don't think budget is a problem here. The problem is the availability of touch laptop in India with digitiser stylus.

Either way spending that much and not getting a powerful config is not worth it.
That being said Surface Pro 3 would actually be fit for your requirements.


----------



## rabjabber (Dec 14, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ I don't think budget is a problem here. The problem is the availability of touch laptop in India with digitiser stylus.
> 
> Either way spending that much and not getting a powerful config is not worth it.
> That being said Surface Pro 3 would actually be fit for your requirements.



i know that surface pro 3 fits my requirements perfectly and i can get it from canada without any problem what-so-ever. but say after 2 months i accidently drop it and the screen cracks, there is no way to get it fixed in india then and i doubt ill be able to send it to US or canada to get it repaired

- - - Updated - - -

i found out about thinkpad helix 2nd generation

*shop.lenovo.com/us/en/tablets/thinkpad/thinkpad-helix-2nd-gen/

it fits my needs perfectly but can anyone tell me when will it be available in india and at what price. the US starting price is a 1000 $ which is roughy 60000 INR. also how do the new core-M processors compare to the i5/i7 4th gen?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 14, 2014)

Ask Lenovo India CC about it.
Core M are from a newer range of processors, for low power consumption. I think they are for tablets only and could replace atom/ULV i3 i5 using which the OEM's fool the customers (like its got 4th gen i5/i7 which actually would be a ULV variant and not the M variant, less powerful for the asking price)


----------



## rabjabber (Dec 14, 2014)

okay so i narrowed down to lenovo *thinkpad* yoga. im aware its way beyond my budget but before i buy i need to confirm does it have a wacom digitizer pen?


----------



## $hadow (Dec 14, 2014)

Have you tried checking out ebay or in case you got a contact coming form US. Regarding helix you have to ask Lenovo CC.


----------



## rabjabber (Dec 14, 2014)

okay so from what i gather, there is no laptop that meets my requirements, so if i drop the stylus requirement, and even the tablet requirement, what is the lightest laptop i can get under 60000? (pls no macbooks, already have one of those)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 15, 2014)

I can't compare laptops using weight, they don't mention that in the title. Opening each link is bothersome. 

Still, Lenovo Z50 i7 FHD with 840M (4 GB) is a great laptop for 60k around 2.4 kg


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 15, 2014)

You can opt for Dell Inspiron 11 3000(i3 ULV) @40K approx,  or Inspiron 13 7000 convertible @50-60K approx, with passive stylus, and as far as I can remember, they have Synaptics digitizer(not certainly known for that, but for touch-pads, also sensitivity is around 250~ steps, same as n-trig stylus for Surface). You have to ask for availability of active stylus in India, and if it is not available, you can always get it imported, better than importing whole laptop/convertible.


----------



## rabjabber (Dec 17, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> You can opt for Dell Inspiron 11 3000(i3 ULV) @40K approx,  or Inspiron 13 7000 convertible @50-60K approx, with passive stylus, and as far as I can remember, they have Synaptics digitizer(not certainly known for that, but for touch-pads, also sensitivity is around 250~ steps, same as n-trig stylus for Surface). You have to ask for availability of active stylus in India, and if it is not available, you can always get it imported, better than importing whole laptop/convertible.



thanks but i went for the lenovo ideapad yoga instead. it comes with full hd screen + slightly cheaper. also i couldnt find any active digitizer version of insprion 13 anywhere


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 17, 2014)

rabjabber said:


> thanks but i went for the lenovo ideapad yoga instead. it comes with full hd screen + slightly cheaper. also i couldnt find any active digitizer version of insprion 13 anywhere


congrats.
Do post a review


----------



## $hadow (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice choice. Enjoy your purchase and do post a review.


----------

